# is this weird or normal?



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

She does this whenever I take her out of her cage to sleep next to me. What does it mean?


----------



## er111a (Mar 4, 2014)

Means she is trying to hide. However, I do have a question from this photo. Why is her left foot bleeding?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

It looks like splatting to me. She's just hot if that's it.


----------



## rachiec9 (Apr 2, 2014)

it looks like blood from the photo but it's just some dried poop, this was before her foot bath. she does this and then lays like this and doesn't try to get away, though


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgies look like that when they stretch.


----------



## emmaleigh (Dec 23, 2013)

Aww, hedgie butt


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

My breeder told me that if they can't see you, then they think you can't see them.

So she thinks you can't see her, so pretend you don't see her.:lol:


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I've been reading the term "splatting" on here often. I have never heard of that- what exactly does it mean?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hedgies splat when they're very comfortable, or when they're too hot and they're trying to cool down. They could also do it just to stretch out a little. Usually it's nothing to worry about. Dogs do the same thing - when my little dog is too hot, he splays his entire body out on a cool surface, resulting in "froggy legs". It's quite funny!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Thanks! I have seen my hedgies do that, just didn't know what it was called!


----------

